
Because of AI, the value of a computer science degree will “diminish over time” - lopespm
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/5/29/18644652/mark-cuban-ai-computer-science-coding-liberal-arts-kara-swisher-steve-case-decode-podcast-interview
======
hattar
AI is theoretically applicable to every facet of human interaction. I would
expect it to diminish the value of almost every skill set over time. AI
generates code, art, entertainment, news, etc. If anything I would expect a
hard Computer Science degree founded in theory to be one of the last impacted
by the growth of AI.

